# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Các kỹ thuật cần có của dịch giả

## Trans24h

Dịch thuật là công việc mơ ước của nhiều người, những không phải ai cũng có thể trở thành một dịch giả tốt. Công việc này đòi hỏi người theo nghề phải có đam mê và trang bị những kiến thức cần thiết. Để trở thành một dịch giả chuyên nghiệp, một trong những kỹ năng cần thiết đối với người dịch thuật đó chính là kiến thức và kỹ năng công nghệ thông tin.

 Những người làm việc trong ngành này luôn phải thao tác trên máy tính, bởi thế việc học hỏi và chia sẻ những kiến thức và rèn luyện kỹ năng công nghệ thông tin là vô cùng cần thiết.



*kiến thức đánh máy khi cần dịch thuật*

 Để trở chuyển sang một dịch giả chuyên nghiệp, một trong những việc chủ chốt nhất chính là phải sang thạo việc sử dụng bàn phím, nhằm tiết kiệm được nhiều thời gian và công việc được hoàn chuyển sang nhanh chóng hơn. kỹ năng đánh máy tức là bạn phải gõ bàn phím với tất cả các ngón tay với tốc độ nhanh, nắm rõ được tác dụng của các tổ hợp phím trên máy tính xách tay, nếu làm được như vậy sẽ giúp sức cho công việc hàng trăm triệu.

 Để trau dồi kỹ năng đánh máy, bạn có thể tập luyện dễ dàng bằng cách chat với bạn bè, luyện gõ văn bản để tăng tốc độ tay, hoặc tìm hiểu từ diễn đàn, blog, youtube, tham giao khóa huấn luyện sử dụng máy tính xách tay…

 Để dịch thuật bạn cần phải tương tác với tất cả các phần mềm xử lý văn bản cốt yếu.  Một vài năm trước người dịch chỉ cần biết một số ít phần mềm cốt yếu như Mcrosoft Word, Excel và Power Point đã có khả năng đủ. mặc dù thế, ngày nay các nhà cung cấp dịch vụ dịch thuật phải biết nhiều hơn thế, kiến thức xuất bản bản dịch trên laptop, chuyển đổi định dạng văn bản, in ấn… là những điều mà người làm nghề dịch phải sử dụng thông thạo.

*Dịch thuật cần Biết sử dụng các phần mềm hỗ trợ dịch thuật*

 Hầu hết các dịch giả Hiện giờ đều sử dụng các phần mềm dịch thuật (CAT) để hỗ trợ công việc của mình, đặc biệt là trong các công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp. Khi tuyển dụng, họ sẽ trông đợi ứng viên của mình thao tác chuyển sang thạo với các công cụ CAT, như: SDL TRADOS, wordfast, memoQ… Nếu bạn là người rất có thể sử dụng tốt được chúng thì khả năng tìm được việc làm sẽ cao hơn.

*Biết sử dụng phần mềm hỗ trợ dịch thuật là kỹ năng cần thiết đối với nghề dịch*

 Tuy nhiên, đối với dịch thuật các tài liệu chuyên ngành, có hàng trăm triệu thuật ngữ mà các công cụ này không thể dịch chính xác hoàn toàn được, người dịch thuật cần tự giác học tập, cập nhật kiến thức nhiều hơn để phục vụ công việc.

*Dịch thuật cần xử lý các trường hợp khẩn cấp*

 Là một dịch giả, điều quan trọng là phải biết các giải quyết các vấn đề về công nghệ thông tin. Nếu bạn đang cần hoàn thành bản dịch khẩn cấp nhưng máy tính bị treo/bị mất kết nối internet, những lúc như thế bạn cần có sẳn kế hoạch dự phòng và tốt nhất thiết lập quan hệ với các chuyên gia công nghệ thông tin để có thể giúp khi gặp sự cố.

 Tóm lại, để có bản dịch chính xác và nhanh chóng thì những kỹ năng công nghệ thông tin là điều kiện cần có của mỗi biên dịch viên. Những ai muốn đi theo nghề này phải thích học hỏi kiến thức liên quan và không ngừng tiếp thu những điều mới mẻ, để phát triển kỹ năng, phục vụ công việc của mình.Giới thiệu về

*Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:*

 ✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá cả phải chăng nhất toàn quốc

 ⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

 ? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

 ☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

https://profile.hatena.ne.jp/Trans24h/ 

https://vi.gravatar.com/trans24h

----------

